# Agrandir icône



## ice (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Ma question est simple, je sais qu'on peut agrandir toutes les icônes d'un même dossier mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite faire. Je m'explique. Je voudrais agrandir une seule icône pour la placer sur le bureau je voudrais qu'elle soit plus grande que le reste de mes icônes. Comment dois-je m'y prendre?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Avril 2006)

A ma connaissance il est impossible d'appliquer des tailles différentes pour les icônes.
Il existe seulement un script pour les passer en 256.


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

Il y a Icon Size Enabler qui permet d'attribuer des tailles différentes aux icônes d'un même dossier, mais seulement pour Jaguar.


----------



## ice (3 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il y a Icon Size Enabler qui permet d'attribuer des tailles différentes aux icônes d'un même dossier, mais seulement pour Jaguar.


Donc impossible d'utiliser sous Tiger&#8230;  dommage je cherche désespérément un soft qui pourrait le faire.


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Donc impossible d'utiliser sous Tiger  dommage je cherche désespérément un soft qui pourrait le faire.




La seule solution c'est de tricher en créant des icônes de tailles différentes.
J'ai pas le temps d'expliquer, là, un peu plus tard je pourrai poster un exemple.


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

Voilà, exemple :


----------



## ice (3 Avril 2006)

Génial  mais comment faire?


----------



## macmarco (3 Avril 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Génial  mais comment faire?





En faisant des copier/coller entre un logiciel comme Iconographer et Photoshop.
En partant de l'icône 128x128 depuis Iconographer et en la collant(ainsi que son masque) dans Photoshop et en utilisant l'outil transformation, puis en recopiant depuis Photoshop pour coller dans une nouvelle icône 128x128 dans Iconographer.


----------



## ice (3 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En faisant des copier/coller entre un logiciel comme Iconographer et Photoshop.
> En partant de l'icône 128x128 depuis Iconographer et en la collant(ainsi que son masque) dans Photoshop et en utilisant l'outil transformation, puis en recopiant depuis Photoshop pour coller dans une nouvelle icône 128x128 dans Iconographer.


Ah mais oui ! Merci beaucoup je n'y avais pas pensé


----------

